# BAZMAK A miniature Aussie Shed



## bazmak (May 30, 2014)

Hi everybody,after reading with envy all the posts on sheds
From Gus with his verandah to Rons Aussie etc i thought i would chip in
Having had a 6x6m dedicated workshop in the UK with 2 Myford Lathes,
bench Mill etc and making Live model steam Locos i retired to Oz and sold most thinks.Brought my hand tools and small machine tools,just in case
The house we bought had a double garage but no room for a shed
I bought and erected a 10ftx5ft toolshed ,the largest i could fit in
Room for a workbench and vice and tool storage.The garage as part of the house gradually became a Rumpus room with Pool table Table tennis etc
I did a lot of woodworking and used the garage for clean work and assy etc
Most of the work including turning chess sets was done outside the shed
Dirty work,sawing,planing and routing,i threw an extension cord over the
fence and worked on the vacant block next door.It worked well and i got lots done. Then came the Sieg Lathe and the Advance which i had to use in
the garage.Not ideal.HWMBObeyed was always complaining about noise and swarfe and i spent more time cleaning up than working


----------



## bazmak (May 30, 2014)

http://s1327.photobucket.com/user/bazmak47/media/IMG_0756_zps93fe6f4c.jpg.html?filters[user]=134054592&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## bazmak (May 30, 2014)




----------



## bazmak (May 30, 2014)

A couple of months ago she went over to Melbourne and with devious thoughts in my head i acted.I extended the base and moved the washing line over 1m
I moved the end panel over and fitted new panel exts to front and back
I made a new timber roof frame raising the height by 100mm and 
fitted new translucent roof panels.It cost me more than the shed but now
i had a 14ft x 5 ft shed.She never even noticed until i told her
I made additional bench space ,new shelving etc and fitted a rubber mat floor
Moved the sieg and the Advance in and bought a new bench grinder.Where the Advance is i have allowed for a future mill.Still adjusting storage as i work etc
Im happy as a pig in s--t. Regards Barry


----------



## Swifty (May 30, 2014)

A nice place where you can seek some solitude and tinker, everything looks so neat.

Paul.


----------



## rodw (May 30, 2014)

Very sneaky! I seem to remember I bribed my SWMBO with a $1000 sewing machine when I bought my lathe and mil.looks like you got of very lightly indeed.


----------



## bazmak (May 30, 2014)

I havent got the mill yet,waiting for her to go to Melbourne again.I can get the sx2 for about $600 local or the better model with 500w motor for $830
Both about the same size and weight.Any advise ?


----------



## rodw (May 30, 2014)

bazmak said:


> I havent got the mill yet,waiting for her to go to Melbourne again.I can get the sx2 for about $600 local or the better model with 500w motor for $830
> Both about the same size and weight.Any advise ?



I'd probably spend the extra. In my experience, it is better to be one level up from the entry level machine. Your drill press is also only small, so you might appreciate a bit more power on the mill from time to time.


----------



## gus (May 31, 2014)

Hi Barry,

Thats a ''Palace'' workshop you have there. Took me a long time to accept my veranda/balcony workshop.:rant:
Looks like I have to make another cabinet for the lathe and mill to hold cutting tools.


----------



## bazmak (Mar 12, 2015)

Workshop is small but keeping tidy is still major effort.My son was throwing out
a small powerful cyclonic vaccuum cleaner.No way said i and collared it
Modded the crevice tool to fit the T slots and magic.Takes only a couple of minutes to clean all those tricky places after and 

during making chips


----------

